# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  سوال در مورد حذف Maintenance plane که برای Bankup ساختم

## نیما حتمی

با سلام

دوستان من یه maintenance plane  ساختم برای بانکم که بکاپ میکیره الان اومدم پاکش کنم این اررورو میده:


sssss.jpg

چرا و چطور حلش کنم؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.یکبار Maintenance Plan رو Refresh کنید و ببینید آیا همچنان دسترسی شما به SQL Server برقرار هست یا خیر.
انگار ارتباط شما قطع شده.

----------


## نیما حتمی

نه دوست عزیز درست نشد.وقتی میام  jobs-Backup.Subplan_1 این اررور و میده

saeed.jpg
فکر کنم مشکل امیین باشهه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

میتونید از صفحه Maintenance Plan و لیست Jobs یک عکس اینجا قرار بدید؟

----------


## pashna

*Here are the steps to correct the problem:*
 – Find the maintenance plan name and id that you want to delete.
– Write down the id of the one you want to delete.
SELECT name, id FROM msdb.dbo.sysmaintplan_plans

 – Place the id of the maintenance plan you want to delete
– into the below query to delete the entry from the log table
DELETE FROM msdb.dbo.sysmaintplan_log WHERE plan_id = ‘<<id from 1st query>>’
 – Place the id of the maintenance plan you want to delete
– into the below query and delete the entry from subplans table
DELETE FROM msdb.dbo.sysmaintplan_subplans WHERE plan_id = ‘<<id from 1st query>>’
 – Place the id of the maintenance plan you want to delete
– into the below query to delete the entry from the plans table
DELETE FROM msdb.dbo.sysmaintplan_plans WHERE id = ‘<<id from 1st query>>’
 *Now you can delete the jobs from Management Studio.*

----------

